# bucks and ducks



## davduckman2010 (Oct 27, 2013)

went hunting with my younger boy on saturday while my older boy went deer hunting out back we all had a pretty good day. 13 ducks 3 geese 4 pintail/ 3 mallards/ 1 gadwall/ 1 bluebill/ 3 shoveler / 1 black. should of had our limit of 18 we missed a few sent 3 others sailng. my older boy cracked a decent 7 pointer with a crossbow that morning. backstraps tonite smokers a cookin right now. duck

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 27, 2013)

Good eats at Dave's house !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 27, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> went hunting with my younger boy on saturday while my older boy went deer hunting out back we all had a pretty good day. 13 ducks 3 geese 4 pintail/ 3 mallards/ 1 gadwall/ 1 bluebill/ 3 shoveler / 1 black. should of had our limit of 18 we missed a few sent 3 others sailng. my older boy cracked a decent 7 pointer with a crossbow that morning. backstraps tonite smokers a cookin right now. duck


 
Don't start cooking just yet Duck , give us a little while to get there, we are getting in the truck now and heading your way right now !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2013)

AZ to OH....hm...better put the ducks on the slow cooker. :p

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 27, 2013)

lol come on up were just getin started fillin the freezer. and thanks for the rattler skin joe . its gettig mounted on a live edge board going in my den with all the other dead critters. duck


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd like to see that when you make it up Duck....I have a couple of skins and was wondering what to do with at least one of em...


----------



## myingling (Oct 27, 2013)

WOW looks like you guys had a great weekend of hunting


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 27, 2013)

myingling said:


> WOW looks like you guys had a great weekend of hunting


 he was useing that grunt call i got from you blew it twice and all most ran into the ladderstand both lungs at 10 feet.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 27, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> I'd like to see that when you make it up Duck....I have a couple of skins and was wondering what to do with at least one of em...


 will do i did the smaller one for my grandson for his birthday looked great on a spalted ambrosia board used a glue gun on the edges worked great


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice score! sounds like one heck of a fun day!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 28, 2013)

sure was josh worth every expensive shell i fired lol duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew M (Oct 28, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> sure was josh worth every expensive shell i fired lol duck


Man you aren't kidding. Steel shot is outrageously expensive.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 28, 2013)

Very cool Dave, anyone see that goofy buck you walked up on when we where milling?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 28, 2013)

yep richie bounced an arrow of what i think was his shoulder bone two days after you left . found the arrow didnt penatrate at all bent the broadhead. very minor blood trail it peetered out after a hundered yards its still wandering around i bet. the dam thing let him shoot 4 times at it before it got hit. he must of bump the scope cause hes got all my expensive arrows all over the woods - dam kids lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brown down (Oct 30, 2013)

yea buddy!! migration and the rut is starting to peak. productive weekend for sure. you eat the whole duck or just the breast meat?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2013)

we breast them jeff . geese gets ground up with pork sausage and made into slimjims. ducks sauted in butter with garlic with mushrooms and onions wraped in bacon. but we will smoke some whole ducks on occasions. dam im getting hungrey now lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Oct 30, 2013)

you and me both! hungry that is lol.... I breast geese out and make jerky out of them, i never shoot enough of them to make sausage lol. I have had it once before when i was younger and do remember it being one of the best sausages i have ever had!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Oct 30, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> he was useing that grunt call i got from you blew it twice and all most ran into the ladderstand both lungs at 10 feet.


 
Iam Glad the call worked out


----------

